# Spain vs France vs UK?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
We recently moved back to the US from France/UK and we are trying to find a way back to Europe. We haven't lived in Spain, but my Spanish is nearly fluent (from living in The Dominican Republic) and we lived only 50 km from the Spanish border last year so we did many family trips over to the northern parts of Spain (and LOVED it).
I am writing to find out what people's experiences are who have children and/or have dealt with Spanish schools. I just have no idea what schools are like there! Our oldest will be nearly 15 and she is close to fluent in French, but doesn't know much Spanish. Our youngest will be 7 and will pick up the Spanish quickly.
Can anyone help me learn more about the school system in Spain and how it compares to France and/or England? I'd much appreciate it:clap2:!
Cheers,
Beth


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola Pecosa

Sorry I am being very noisy here, but was wondering why aren't you contemplating the idea of keeping your teenager in the french school system? Costs should be minimal at this age and there are several french schools scattered all over Spain.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
I heard from a Spanish friend (in Barcelona) that the private French school her kids go to is 1,000 euros per month. That is way too expensive for us!! I guess I should look around at other options in other cities.
Cheers,
Beth


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

NOOOO! That's scary expensive. I thought it was next to free for french secondary, but maybe that's for french nationals. I find the whole fee - thing a little confusing with french schools
I don't mean to put you off, but 15 years old students in Spain (spanish state schools I mean) have loads of work, essays, memorising etc. It's when the real nightmare starts and if your son isn't completely fluent in spanish he will find it very very difficult.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Good to know!
My daughter has dealt with the French school system, but her French is very good. Still, I wonder if the style of learning in Spain is similar to the style in France? if so, I could get her into some Spanish immersion programs over the summer and see how she does.
Do you have kids in the Spanish school system?
Cheers!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> NOOOO! That's scary expensive. I thought it was next to free for french secondary, but maybe that's for french nationals. I find the whole fee - thing a little confusing with french schools
> I don't mean to put you off, but 15 years old students in Spain (spanish state schools I mean) have loads of work, essays, memorising etc. It's when the real nightmare starts and if your son isn't completely fluent in spanish he will find it very very difficult.


actually I'd say it would be impossible for a 14/15 year old to join spanish state school & graduate anything like on time!!

he could potentially be joining in his graduating year, which as you say is hard enough even for native/fluent speakers


my older dd will be 15 in a few weeks - she is in her last but one year of obligatory education, although a friend of hers who was 15 just before Xmas is oficially in his last year

my dd is bright & motivated & has been in the state system since she was 8 - & is a fluent speaker - she seems to have little time for anything but study, & I'm sure has more homework - definitely more exams - than I did at that age

even though she certainly has a talent for language, there is no way on earth she would be able to learn enough Spanish quickly enough to be able to cope with the heavy study workload


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Pecosa said:


> Good to know!
> My daughter has dealt with the French school system, but her French is very good. Still, I wonder if the style of learning in Spain is similar to the style in France? if so, I could get her into some Spanish immersion programs over the summer and see how she does.
> Do you have kids in the Spanish school system?
> Cheers!


my kids are in the French schol system. 

Back in the day, I went through the spanish school system myself and sat for the Selectividad. Both styles of learning (french and spanish) are very similar. 

I think it will be extremely hard for a teenager to join the spanish system at this point


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> actually I'd say it would be impossible for a 14/15 year old to join spanish state school & graduate anything like on time!!
> 
> he could potentially be joining in his graduating year, which as you say is hard enough even for native/fluent speakers
> 
> ...


Well, that's good to know. My experience in France was that there was much less homework than there is here for my teenage daughter (2-3 hours per night currently) and I much preferred that. The system here is very stressful--under staffed, less school days, shorter school days and more homework. Like I said in my original post, I really know nothing about schools in Spain. Do they hold kids back a year to help catch them up like they often do in France?
I hope your daughter has a social life and down time in the midst of all that homework!
Thanks again,
Beth


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Well, that's good to know. My experience in France was that there was much less homework than there is here for my teenage daughter (2-3 hours per night currently) and I much preferred that. The system here is very stressful--under staffed, less school days, shorter school days and more homework. Like I said in my original post, I really know nothing about schools in Spain. Do they hold kids back a year to help catch them up like they often do in France?
> I hope your daughter has a social life and down time in the midst of all that homework!
> Thanks again,
> Beth


yes, they do hold them back to catch up if they fail - which I think is a good system if you look at it as giving them a second chance 

yes my daughter does manage to fit other things in - just - she plays drums & keyboards & is trying to get a group together - just for fun - & helps backstage at a local stage school

of course when (if) the weather improves she spends most of her free time swimming!!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, they do hold them back to catch up if they fail - which I think is a good system if you look at it as giving them a second chance
> 
> yes my daughter does manage to fit other things in - just - she plays drums & keyboards & is trying to get a group together - just for fun - & helps backstage at a local stage school
> 
> of course when (if) the weather improves she spends most of her free time swimming!!


I should ask (you can private message it to me if you prefer!) WHERE you live in Spain and the name of her school (if you recommend it)! My impression is it's best to get personal accounts of areas that work for people (and schools) vs more formal routes.
We are starting from scratch with Spain!
Cheers:juggle:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> I should ask (you can private message it to me if you prefer!) WHERE you live in Spain and the name of her school (if you recommend it)! My impression is it's best to get personal accounts of areas that work for people (and schools) vs more formal routes.
> We are starting from scratch with Spain!
> Cheers:juggle:


it's no secret where I live - Xàbia or Jávea - & my daughter goes to the local instituto 

she's doing well there, so of course I'd recommend it, and my younger dd will start there next September

however.............much as we love living here I definitely wouldn't recommend it (or any other state school in the area) for your teenager

all education is in not only castellano, but also in valenciano - they have to do both, and in fact my elder dd does all her studies in Valenciano (except german & valenciano) while the younger does most of hers in Castellano!!

which is why my home town has two names - Xàbia in Valenciano & Jávea in Castellano


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's no secret where I live - Xàbia or Jávea - & my daughter goes to the local instituto
> 
> she's doing well there, so of course I'd recommend it, and my younger dd will start there next September
> 
> ...


Oh my--yep, that may be a bit too much of a challenge for my daughter!
Good to know.
I am so impressed with your daughters picking it all up. I just looked at the map and now see where you live. It looks like a lovely spot.
Cheers,
Beth


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Oh my--yep, that may be a bit too much of a challenge for my daughter!
> Good to know.
> I am so impressed with your daughters picking it all up. I just looked at the map and now see where you live. It looks like a lovely spot.
> Cheers,
> Beth


it is lovely - I can't imagine ever wanting to live anywhere else

it's a bit wet today though


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Wet, eh? Have you ever been to Oregon?!! It is wet, wet, wet here (although today there is sun)!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Wet, eh? Have you ever been to Oregon?!! It is wet, wet, wet here (although today there is sun)!


hah!! you stole it!!!

no, never been to Oregon

my OH was caught in a tornado yesterday between Miami & Orlando though


----------

